# Cabin residents



## Leen (Aug 16, 2019)

Is it just me or do none of the Cabin residents not give you essence? Is this known knowledge that I've just come to realize? T_T


----------



## jenikinz (Aug 16, 2019)

Leen said:


> Is it just me or do none of the Cabin residents not give you essence? Is this known knowledge that I've just come to realize? T_T



They don't give you anything unless they level up, then you get the normal level up stuff.


----------



## Ras (Aug 17, 2019)

I just exile my Level 30 animals to the cabin and never see them again. Mwahahahaha.


----------



## strawbeariie (Sep 22, 2019)

yeah, it is kinda upsetting because the cabin feels pretty useless to me in the sense that they dont gift you anything unless you level them up. im trying to get all special furniture, though, so i store ten villagers in my campsite and ten villagers in my cabin but i often forget about the cabin q-q


----------



## lexy_ (Sep 24, 2019)

the cabin is only useful to level up the villagers for me and we can create a new environment in the cabin so it is cool to watch but I do forget to check the cabin because it does not help me achieving my daily goal lol


----------



## Lyraa (Sep 26, 2019)

I think the cabin is useless, I decorate it once in a while but I often forget to talk to villagers there so I tend to not put anyone there until they're level 30 because they don't give you anything.


----------

